# HGH in your 20's pointless?



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

Im 25 and money isn't really a issue would HGH be a waste of my time? I wonder if I should just stick with ghrp 6 and mod grf


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 28, 2012)

It's definitely not pointless, but you will have to use a higher dose. I'm 25 as well, earlier this year I used gh for 2 months at lower doses (4-5iu) and then worked up to around 10iu for another month and a half. It helps your sleep BIG time, gave my skin more elasticity, and I was hitting lovehandles every day with it and it seems like even now being off for around 2 months my bodyfat still isn't re-entering the lovehandle area. It gives you slow, steady gains, makes your gear more effective, and helps blood pressure, but at our age you wouldn't benefit from hrt doses.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Im 25 and money isn't really a issue would HGH be a waste of my time? I wonder if I should just stick with ghrp 6 and mod grf



If you're going to use it for HRT, yes it's pointless.  If you're going to blast with it, it's not an issue.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

Would 7iu be a good amount for some good gains?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

10ius PWO only would be best.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

how about ghrp and cjc no dac instead?


----------



## teezhay (Jun 28, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Im 25 and money isn't really a issue



I won't lie, this stung just a tad. 

You'd benefit from HGH, for sure, but you'll need to use higher doses to really get the most of it. I'd play with as much as 10-12iu. Keep that diet clean, and you'll find it much easier to stay lean while packing on the LBM.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> how about ghrp and cjc no dac instead?



I don't really care for peptides and honestly don't have a lot of knowledge about them to give you quality information.  I think AAS and GH are more than enough.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2012)

At 25 years old moderate doses of GH long term coupled with Testosterone will be good. If money is no issue stay with the rhGH.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

lol ya 10-12iu a day will prob a shit load of money. It's not that I can't afford it but I dno if it's worth it hmmmmmmm this is a tough decision.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 28, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I don't really care for peptides and honestly don't have a lot of knowledge about them to give you quality information.  I think AAS and GH are more than enough.



I've read GHRP can be helpful in conjunction with IGF-1 Lr3. Blah blah downregulation blah blah receptors and satellite cells blah blah some shit that I barely understand blah.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 28, 2012)

hahahahhahaha

I'm thinking of starting my hgh regiment a few weeks before next bulk cycle so I can pack on size and by the time I really start seeing the affects (6 month range) summer will be around corner looking lean


----------



## XYZ (Jun 28, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I've read GHRP can be helpful in conjunction with IGF-1 Lr3. Blah blah downregulation blah blah receptors and satellite cells blah blah some shit that I barely understand blah.




I'm sure they have their place but the confusion about timing, doses and price just makes me stay away.  Plus, the amount of bunk stuff out there is really bad too.  I agree with what you're saying.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 28, 2012)

HGH is never pointless. Do you think national level competitors and pros got to that size by waiting until their 30's to utilize GH?

P.S. Can I borrow a couple stacks?


----------



## overburdened (Jun 28, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> lol ya 10-12iu a day will prob a shit load of money. It's not that I can't afford it but I dno if it's worth it hmmmmmmm this is a tough decision.


you just said 'money isn't really an issue'... you aren't impressing any of us with that statement... use it or don't use it... buy it or don't buy it...  'it's not that I can't afford it' doesn't impress any of us either bro... you asked for advice.. not how to spend your money


----------



## bjg (Jun 29, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Im 25 and money isn't really a issue would HGH be a waste of my time? I wonder if I should just stick with ghrp 6 and mod grf


yes it is pointless due to side effects: at your age you are still producing enough GH , adding to that GH injections can cause many side effects such as: acromegaly symptoms  and joint stiffness + increased cancer risks + with time your body will not produce enough gh anymore. so you really don't need it. train hard, train properly you will get good results. keep the hgh for later when you are above 40 and since money is not an issue then use it under medical advice and supervision


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 29, 2012)

Shutup overburned, I wasn't coming on hear to impress shit. You came on my post just to talk shit thats pathetic. I only make 12 bucks a hour it's just I don't pay for rent or food because parents help me out. I said I can afford it because I don't spend my money on anything else. Ur so annoying bro. It sucks ur obviously having financial issues. You act like I made post to brag about my financial situation. I made post to see if i should invest the little money I make that I don't spend on HGH!
BTW my dad had cancer so did some cousins so that is enough for me to wait.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> yes it is pointless due to side effects: at your age you are still producing enough GH , adding to that GH injections can cause many side effects such as: acromegaly symptoms  and joint stiffness + increased cancer risks + with time your body will not produce enough gh anymore. so you really don't need it. train hard, train properly you will get good results. keep the hgh for later when you are above 40 and since money is not an issue then use it under medical advice and supervision




You have never used AAS or GH, thus your post is here say and pointless.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> HGH is never pointless. Do you think national level competitors and pros got to that size by waiting until their 30's to utilize GH?
> 
> P.S. Can I borrow a couple stacks?



I was referring to all other peptides, my bad.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Jun 29, 2012)

XYZ, what's ur thoughts of hgh and speeding up cancer?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> XYZ, what's ur thoughts of hgh and speeding up cancer?




I wouldn't come within 20 feet of GH if I was dealing with that.

GH will cause tumors to grow quicker.....not a good idea.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 29, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I'm sure they have their place but the confusion about timing, doses and price just makes me stay away.  Plus, the amount of bunk stuff out there is really bad too.  I agree with what you're saying.


----------



## bjg (Jun 29, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You have never used AAS or GH, thus your post is here say and pointless.



I know and I should stop giving any and all advice ASAP.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Im in this age range and have seen really good things from using gh. 5iu ED seems to be really good for me. Using it on a cut and getting awesome results. 

Go with the GH. Start at 2iu ED for a couple weeks and bump it up 1iu every 2-3 weeks until you are where you want to be. Get enough at one time to run at least 6 months.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 2, 2012)

Take it first thing in the morning and before bed. hGH lowers blood sugar and you def don't want that PWO.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't take it before bed. That is when your natural GH production hits its peak. No need to interupt that pattern. I take it all first thing in the morning or as soon as I'm done working out.


----------



## bjg (Jul 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> I know and I should stop giving any and all advice ASAP.


this is my post XYZ  is not tampering with my posts..
anyways 
Bfriedman: I don't know what I'm talking about and will stop giving advice.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 2, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You have never used AAS or GH, thus your post is here say and pointless.



Agreed.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> this is not my post XYZ  is tampering with my posts..
> anyways
> Bfriedman: to  give you an idea about the therapeutic dosages of hgh when used as hrt ..it is less than 1 IU a day and most of the time even less than 0.5 IU, yet bodybuilders go over 4 IUs daily which will lead to *nasty side effects* in the long run.



care to share what nasty side effects? 

why do you even post in this section or this board? I think you'd feel more at home with the placebo pushers at bb.com forums.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 2, 2012)

I would do.gh or pros for gh release. For igf mgf peg-mgf.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 2, 2012)

Just do a 6 month cycle of gh. Start at 2iu a day and ramp up. Morning and PWO are the best times to take it. It will noticeably improve your skin, sleep, and mood. If you are juicing, it will increase your gains and decrease the sides of your cycle. You may have puffy hands and feet on it. I did, but it wasn't a problem. HGH is a very mild drug in terms of sides. You would have to take a crazy amount of it for a long time to experience things like acro, and you can always stop. You don't wake up one day looking like a mutant.


----------



## s2h (Jul 3, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> Im 25 and money isn't really a issue would HGH be a waste of my time? I wonder if I should just stick with ghrp 6 and mod grf


Hgh will work for you...if i were you i would get bw and test your gh levels...espc if your in your low 20's...if it comes back high or high normal...then i would go the ghrp/ghrh route and use your natural levels for now..once you hit your 30's its a diff story...


----------



## s2h (Jul 3, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> XYZ, what's ur thoughts of hgh and speeding up cancer?


gh has been.linked to a increase of prostate.cancer......


----------



## gm09 (Jul 3, 2012)

i know someone (29 years old) who had multiple benign growths show up on his back (pretty near his spine actually) which his doctor attributed to GH use.  i dont know specifics but the doctor told him to immediately stop using hgh


----------



## panteracfh (Jul 3, 2012)

IMO you don't need to 10iu + to benefit from it.  I leaned out and looked a lot better off of 4-5iu a day even when I was 23 and seeing same benefits in my current run with gh right now at 26 yrs.  Most responses I've seen on the boards reference the cost of gh vs the benefits when it's a younger guy asking so mentioning that money isn't an issue is actually important in this case.  GL to ya


----------



## bjg (Jul 3, 2012)

bjg said:


> this is my post XYZ  is not tampering with my posts..
> anyways
> Bfriedman: I don't know what I'm talking about and will stop giving advice.


again this is not my post and XYZ is tampering....Mr XYZ is just a child who cannot have any discussion like a grown up


----------

